# البرنامج الرائع لحساب اوزان المواسير والقطاعات المختلفة



## ميكانيكى اسلام (31 يوليو 2009)

اخوانى الافاضل اقدم لكم برنامج رائع جدا لحساب اوزان المواسير والقطاعات الحديدية وكذلك الصاج 
مساحة البرنامج صغيرة 1.2 ميجا ويمكنكم التحميل من الرابط التالى


http://www.2shared.com/file/6929385/d20a87e1/__online.html


ارجو ان تعم الفائدة على كل الاعضاء الكرام

ونرجو الدعاء لى ولوالدى بالمغفرة 
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## م/زيكو تك (31 يوليو 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير اخي الكريم على البرنامج وجاري التحميل-نسأل الله ان يجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## General michanics (1 أغسطس 2009)

الرجاء وضع الرابط بطريقة أخرى لأنه لا يعمل عندي و شكرا جزيلا لك


----------



## ميكانيكى اسلام (1 أغسطس 2009)

اليك اخى الكريم رابط اخر للبرنامج
http://rapidshare.com/files/2624353...___1575___1604___1608___1586___1606_.iso.html


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (1 أغسطس 2009)

جزاك الله خيراً على التفاعل الإيجابي
مهندس ميكانيكي اسلام
وفقك الله وبارك فيك.


----------



## fong_ke (5 أغسطس 2009)

برنامج ممتاز و الف شكر للاخ العزيز


----------



## Khaled El-Beheary (5 أغسطس 2009)

جزاك الله خيراً علي المجهود الرائع.


----------



## syrengineer (5 أغسطس 2009)

الرجاء وضع الرابط بطريقة أخرى غير الرابيد شير و تو شير


----------



## ميكانيكى اسلام (14 أغسطس 2009)

syrengineer قال:


> الرجاء وضع الرابط بطريقة أخرى غير الرابيد شير و تو شير



http://www.mediafire.com/?94xyjoytn1d
هذا رابط اخر على ميديا فاير


----------



## نايف علي (14 أغسطس 2009)

جزاك الله خير 

وبما أن الحجم صغير فبإمكانك رفعه كمرفق على المنتدى

بارك الله فيك على ماتقدم


----------



## محمود المقدم (30 مايو 2015)

الرابط بايظ لو سمحتم حد يرفعهم تاني


----------



## ابو ميدو2006 (30 مايو 2015)

لك كل الشكر


----------



## ibrahim1hj (31 مايو 2015)

برنامج تحفة بس محتاج دقة في المدخلات .. شكرا جزيلا


----------



## amjadt (1 يونيو 2015)

الرجاء تحديث الرايط و شكراً


----------



## المهندس مبروك م (12 يونيو 2015)

بارك الله فيك


----------

